# Are my goats too hot?



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

The heat index here right now is 104 and I'm concerned about my goats. They are inside the barn in a stall but the barn is hot too. They don't seem to be in any stress but I can't believe it isn't bothering them. I've heard that goats are desert animals and do well in heat. Is that true?

Would putting a fan on them be of any help, even though they don't appear to sweat?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh I know what you mean...it has been unseasonably hot here for over a week...my girls are not doing much!
I just make sure water is refreshed and cold and that they have shade...I keep an eye for over heating.

I had that problem once and what I did was put the hose on mist and spray her down...she didn't like it but she stopped panting....she was really panting fast and hard though, not just normal panting when i did that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got 3 fans going and I have a bucket of water with electrolytes in it along with plain water.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Take em swimming


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Take em swimming


I would if I could. They've been in the water with me and don't mind it at all. In fact the one who was the most wary of it at first, jumped in and swam to me the one day.

My problem right now though is that I just had a total knee replacement just over a week ago and can't do anything like that just yet.

I'm going to put a fan on them this morning when my cousin comes to help me, so I hope that gives them some relief.

Anyone have any other suggestions? What are signs of heat stress in goats?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in the tropics...so it's freaking hot and humid all the time. more so during the summer months.... my goats have their horns, but sometimes they still get really hot. they spend their days in the forest-y area with lots of shade. and i'll put ice in their water when I'm home and notice them panting really hard.

there are lots of people here who tie up their goats in the middle of a grass field all day long, with sun beating down on them, no water, no shade. these goats make it. I don't recommend doing that though....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Clean fresh water and shade will do the trick. 
If you want to put a fan out it is OK.

Just keep an eye on them


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

We put a fan on them yesterday and it seems to have helped some.

Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## rd200 (Jul 8, 2013)

I second having a small amount of fresh electrolytes out for them to drink in addition to water. Then they can choose- If they need the Electrolytes they will drink them, if not, they still have water they can drink!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My goats stopped their hard panting once I shaved their bodies.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Give them a nice short clip of you haven't already.


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

They're already shaved but I guess doing it again wouldn't hurt since that was a few weeks ago. I'll do anything to keep them comfortable : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Putting out electrolyte water daily does quite a bit, you would be surprised. Make sure you put out plain water as well.

My bucket of electrolytes are always gone at the end of the day and no heat stress in my goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe hose them down at the hottest part of the day.


----------

